# [V] Steam Account (HL, HL2, CSS, L4D und Co. mit CDs)



## Rosini (5. Februar 2009)

Moing! 

Ich verkaufe meine kleine Steam-Spiele Sammlung, und da ich sie einzeln nicht verkaufen kann, wird sie eben komplett verkauft! Im Spielepacket sind enthalten:

*Half Life: Source
HL Deathmatch: Source

Half Life 2 - Erstausgabe
Half Life 2 - Episode one
Half Life 2 - Lost Coast
HL2: Deathmatch

Counterstrike: Source

Left 4 Dead
*
Letzteres ist neu hinzugekommen, nur trifft es doch leider nicht so meinen Geschmack. Da ich eh keine Zeit mehr fürs Spielen habe, wird das Packet verkauft. Wahlweise nur den Account oder eben samt CD Sammlung. Bitte macht vernünftige Angebote und bedenkt, dass L4D ein neus Spiel ist, beinahe unbenutzt/gespielt

Kurzes zum SteamAccount selbst: Selbstverständlich gab es nie beschwerden online, ergo nie gebannt, oder sonst was... dafür gebe ich Brief und Siegel...

Wer den Account erwirbt bitte Emailadresse ändern, danke...

Angebote bitte hier oder über PN, sowie email: r0sini@web.de

lg


----------



## Rosini (8. Februar 2009)

und hop


----------

